

Why Americans should work less – the way Germans do - null_ptr
http://m.guardiannews.com/commentisfree/2012/jul/03/why-americans-should-work-less-way-germans-do

======
userulluipeste
„However, it can also employ people by encouraging employers to divide work
among more workers.”

In USSR there were planned directives for employers „to create N workplaces
per year”. Say, if an area was being cleaned/maintained by four people, it had
then to accommodate five till further notice. Yes, in USSR virtually there
wasn't any unemployment...

------
cinquemb
Another potential solution I see mentioned here that isn't proposed as such or
further explained why this became true in the past, is that we can have
another war because "war made deficits irrelevant."

~~~
sp332
We're already in a couple of wars. How many do we need to wage simultaneously
before the deficit stops mattering?

~~~
cinquemb
Well seeing as human nature hasn't really changed much over our entire
existence, and war apparently makes deficits irrelevant (according to the
article), I don't think it is a question of how many is appropriate, but in
which circumstances can war be conducted to give the outcome of deficits
becoming irrelevant (for a country/economic-zone/etc, and assuming when
deficits are irrelevant that things will be better)?

